# Ok, the season is a wrap, what moves should be made?



## James Worthy (Jun 22, 2010)

We need a MAJOR upgrade at the PG and SF first and foremost.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*

You are way too excited for this season to be done with


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*

Que "Trade Gasol hes soft!" over reactions.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*



James Worthy said:


> We need a MAJOR upgrade at the PG and SF first and foremost.


I will agree with this. Artest is not getting it done (I was against the trade for him), and Fish (who I am a big fan of) should no longer start. Another option at forward is to strengthen our bench, and let Odom start again. However, I thought Odom was more effective coming off the bench. Finally, get rid of Luke Walton already!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*

Unfortunately, because of our willingness to over pay aging role players, we don't have a lot of viable contracts to move in the off season. 

Were stuck with Ron for another 3 seasons more than likely because of his pay and age.

Luke has two more years making over 5 million each year.

Fish is got another two years, and no teams will want him.

Blake has has 3 years, 12 million coming. He's not going anywhere, cause no one is going to want him at that price.

Brown has a player option next season, since he's sucks... I'm sure he's going to take the option and remain.


This is going to be our team for a couple more years more than likely. We just have to hope that we get a decent coach in there, who might be able to take this type of talent into a new direction.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*

Try and somehow get Dwight Howard. I don't care if you trade Bynum or Gasol, hell, trade Bynum and Gasol. We need a new superstar and who better then the next great big man. It's time to retool, whether we come back in this series or not.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*

Damian is going to get a hard on when he sees this thread.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*

I agree we are in a tough spot we need shooters and some more athleticism. PJ's loyalty to Fisher probably hurt th team this season. 

We need a younger quicker pg but no team is gonna want what we have to trade no one. so what are we left with. Not alot of options not having any 1st rd picks. 

I agree we need to fish the Dwight Howard waters. I wasn;t a fan of even discussing this but we gotta get more aggressive and athletic and having him at center gives us that for sure. He can coverthe pick and roll something at this point neither Pau nor Bynum does worth a damn. 

so its dangle Bynum for Howard. 

On of our bigs most like has to go to get the real help we need but which one do we move is the question. 

I only trade BYnum for Howard and no one else. 

If Gasol re-dedicates himself and we get a couple 3 pt shooters we aren't far off from being great again. 

Its not time to blow the team up for blow the team up sakes. Teams lose can't win the title every year. 

not time to just destroy this team because we got smoked in the playoffs.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*

I think we have to look at acquiring some guys that may have bad contracts, but can really help us of the bench. 

We're probably not getting rid of Artest, so we're pretty much ****ed.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*

We have to add some scoring punch to our backcourt. Kobe cant do it alone anymore.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*

I wish we still had Caron Butler. He'd be a great fit with this team.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*

The way this team played today, I can't stand to watch them.

Hell, I couldn't stand to watch them most of the season. It was more painful than fun.

If we are stuck with these *******s next year, I don't think B. Shaw even wants these ****-ups.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*



James Worthy said:


> We need a MAJOR upgrade at the PG and SF first and foremost.


Yeah, we truly need to get more athletic at both positions and always rebuild the bench.


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*

what an abomination. i'm not even a huge laker fan during the regular season, but i always root for them in the post season since the other home team (clippers) never make the playoffs. this elimination game was straight up painful to watch. the lakers looked old. they couldn't defend the perimeter (or really anywhere for that matter), and looked tired on offense. i'm pretty disappointed in steve blake and matt barnes; two role players that really excelled on other teams, but didn't do squat for the lakers. steve blake should have been starting, but he never put it together. fisher was cool back in the day, but he's a joke now. 

i keep seeing people mentioning dwight howard's name in possible acquisitions for the lakers, and all i can say is good luck with that. that is way easier said than done. The magic already let shaq go to the lakers. i don't see the magic making the same mistake twice, unless its really worth it for them.

the lakers have 8 starting caliber players signed through the 2012/2013 season, and the only players that are free agents this offseason are people not even worth mentioning *cough* joe smith and theo ratliff, so the situation doesn't really look encouraging for the time being.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*

I wouldn't deal Bynum. One bad late game meltdown at the end of a long decided blowout shouldn't seal his fate completely. Obviously if Howard's on the table all bets are off though.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*



Floods said:


> I wouldn't deal Bynum. One bad late game meltdown at the end of a long decided blowout shouldn't seal his fate completely. Obviously if Howard's on the table all bets are off though.


Yeah, if any of the bigs are to go it should be Odom.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*

Keep Kobe. Keep Bynum. Keep Gasol (at least give him a chance to make up for this postseason - he's been terrific overall for us). Get rid of everyone else.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*

Despite some potentially serious locker room issues, I think its pretty clear that we need to address the point guard situation as well as the issue with quickness. We're old and slow; our defense has not been consistent enough to guard younger teams. We have four draft picks in the second round this year, so we have something to work with. If we package two of the picks and a player; and move into the early-middle first round, we might be able to land a quick point guard. As far as Bynum and Gasol go, we have to figure out if they can really coexist together. Last but not least, another scorer off the bench is a MUST, Odom can't do it alone anymore.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*

I don't think Shaw should coach this team I was a fan of this for a long time but I;ve changed my mind with how things ended there needs to be a drastically new philosophy the team and its approach has gone stale. 

Shaw would continue alot of the same verbage and the same philosophy and tenor not sure much would change from an energy perspective unless he's alot different in demeanor wise that Phil is. 

Not sure who would work. 

Not sure how Kobe would function outside of the Triangle how comfortable he would be. 

if we all really think about this you could see this coming losing to that Euroleague team in the preseason we had bad losses all season long just inexplicable lack of focus and energy type losses. 

It seemed to me Pau didn;t train this offseason he had no energy all post season he rested on his laurels. Its clear Kobe wasn;t great because of knee surgery he was unable to train and he was off kilter most of the season. 

Kobe was never really clutch consistently this season and didn't really have it most of the season in the 4th quarter of games. 

so Kobe and Gasol need to go back to the drawing board and have a great summer of work getting into better shape. we need a pg and some athleticism at sf and a shooter wouldn't hurt.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*



Basel said:


> Keep Kobe. Keep Bynum. Keep Gasol (at least give him a chance to make up for this postseason - he's been terrific overall for us). Get rid of everyone else.


I really don't think there's the need to overhaul the roster.
Yes, the team needs some fine-tuning, but Kobe will be on board for the next season, i don't see why the Lakers should change what has been /till the Mavs series) working for the past double champiuonships: the Big 3 in Pau, Bynum and Odom (unless, off course, we're talking about a Howard trade).

The only OBVIOUS need is for a new atarting PG, who's able to 1- Defend (cause Kobe can't lock a perimeter player anymore) and 2- shoot (and make) the three.

With that solved (easier said than done), all the Lakers need is fresh legs subbing the 2 and 3 positions...

What i see most important is the need to change a little bit the phylosophy of the team. Kobe can't carry the Lakers anymore, and the offense MUST be from inside-out. That would mean funnelling the game through Pau Gasol and making Kobe Bryant more an off-the ball scorer.

All in all, just to say that this core roster has one more champiosnhip run, IMHO.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*

If we could get a guy like Iggy or Felton, we would be in good shape.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*



Floods said:


> I wouldn't deal Bynum. One bad late game meltdown at the end of a long decided blowout shouldn't seal his fate completely. Obviously if Howard's on the table all bets are off though.


Bynum will be back, it'll be extremely hard to get fair value for him due to his contract and health issues.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*



Game3525 said:


> If we could get a guy like Iggy or Felton, we would be in good shape.


How so?

We need defenders, and Iggy is widely known to be allergic to playing defense.

I love his offensive game, however.

And I heard earlier today that the 76ers want to move him. I'll try to find the link.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*

http://www.libertyballers.com/2011/5/8/2160810/andre-iguodala-getting-dealt-this-offseason


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*



Ron said:


> How so?
> 
> We need defenders, and Iggy is widely known to be allergic to playing defense.
> 
> ...


Your thinking of Thaddeus Young.

Iggy is one of the best perimeter defenders in the league, and on top of that he is athletic. Granted he can't shoot his way out of a paper bag, but he would be a vast improvement over Ron and a nice compliment to Kobe. I doubt we can get him though since his contract is a bit too big.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*

Talent wasn't the teams problem.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*



Ron said:


> How so?
> 
> We need defenders, and Iggy is widely known to be allergic to playing defense.
> 
> ...


Iggy is one of the better defenders out there.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*



R-Star said:


> Que "Trade Gasol hes soft!" over reactions.


Are you retarded? He's the reason why we lost.

If Pau Gasol is his 20/10 self, the Lakers play their game. Get him outta here. Anyone who mails an entire postseason in like that just doesn't belong on this team anymore.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*

We need to stop signing older veterans and bring in some hungry youth. If we need to start the rebuilding process now, so be it. This "turn it on only when necessary" attitude this team has developed under PJ is unacceptable. In addition, I am so disappointed in the cheap shots by Odom and Bynum today. We should lose with dignity and class. Instead, they made us look like sore losers. Unacceptable.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*

But anyways, I've never been more disappointed in the end of a Lakers' season than I am with this one. I'm highly suspecting something to come out that was behind closed doors and is the real reason for this group's collapse.

I'm all for trading Gasol, Artest and Blake. Kobe's obviously staying - that's not even worth discussing - but I'd also like to see Odom and Bynum stay.

Dwight Howard speculation...let's start talking. We need more perimeter scorers. We need a real PG, and we ****ing need shooters. For God's sake, I've been saying this for 2 years now...GET US A GODDAMN SNIPER!!! STEVE BLAKE IS NOT A SNIPER!!!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*



Cris said:


> I think we have to look at acquiring some guys that may have bad contracts, but can really help us of the bench.


+1

We need guys that are hungry to win a ring. I think that somewhere along the line, our team in general lost that hunger.

I'll also add that Odom should absolutely not be suspended for his push on Nowitzki. No way in hell is that suspendable. Bynum, on the other hand, is likely looking at losing the first 5-10 games of next season.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*

Does anyone know what draft picks we have this year?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*



ceejaynj said:


> Does anyone know what draft pics we have this year?


46 (NYK), 56(LAL), 58(MIA).


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*



Cris said:


> 46 (NYK), 56(LAL), 58(MIA).


Thought we have 4 second rounders?

Andre Iguodala, Dwight Howard and Danny Granger are some names we should look at this summer. It might be a smart idea to trade a big name for some depth that fills some of our needs.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*

You're right. Didn't see #41 overall from GS. 

Wtf are we going to do with 4 second round picks? I wish this was Football when you can really trade up.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*

We need some shooters...and a PG who can not only shoot consistantly, but take it to the hole like Derrick Rose. The last offensive threat we had at PG was who...Nick Van Exel???


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*

Well we can try to swap Bynum and Odom for D-Howard and Turk. Turkoglu would be able to come of the bench at both forward spots and handle a bit and hit the three. Obviously not the player he once was, but with 3-yrs and 30 million left I'm sure Orlando wants to include him or Gilbert in any trade with Dwight.

Maybe Bynum and Blake for Nene and Felton.

If we can't acquire a PG through trade we should focus on Aaron Brooks with our MLE. Can definitely shoot, but undersized and not strong defender, also some attitude issues. But come on, we MUST do something at PG. Restricted, so if PHX matches we should go after Caron Butler or Tayshaun Prince at SF. And then focus on a big with our remaining money, such as Jeff Foster, Joel Pryzbilla, or Nazr Mohammed.

Package picks to try and move up in the draft or go foreign and try to snag another Marc Gasol in the second round.

*Best Possible Scenario*

C Howard_Foster_Caracter
F Gasol_Turkoglu_Walton
F Artest_Barnes_Ebanks
G Bryant_Brown
G Brooks_Blake_Fisher


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*



Damian Necronamous said:


> Are you retarded? He's the reason why we lost.
> 
> If Pau Gasol is his 20/10 self, the Lakers play their game. Get him outta here. Anyone who mails an entire postseason in like that just doesn't belong on this team anymore.


*Pau* 36mpg, 13ppg, 8rpg, 4apg, 2bpg, 42%shooting on 11 attempts per game
*Superstar Bynum* 32mpg, 14ppg, 10rpg, 1apg, 1bpg, 54%shooting on 11 attempts per game.

_"Bynum never gets the ball"_ *Funny, looks like he got it just as much as Gasol in this years playoffs.*

So just so I can clarify here, arguably similar stats impact wise, with Bynum getting 1 more point and 2 more rebounds, while Pau gets 3 more assists and 1 more block. To me 3 assists easily make up for 1 point, and I'd rather 1 block to 2 rebounds. The shooting percentage is what stands out, but while both taking 11 shots per game it only translates into 1 more point per game. 

So while Bynum is heralded by you guys as your savior, your superstar big man who just has been improperly used by the greatest coach of all time who coached arguably the greatest big man of all time, Gasol on the other hand is a hack who cost you the playoffs and deserves all the blame. 

:laugh: You guys have 0 touch with reality. Sorry for uh, you know, posting stats and facts in here. I know its going to hurt some peoples feelings.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*

The Lakers should consider trying to get Lou Williams & Iguodala from the Sixers.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*



R-Star said:


> *Pau* 36mpg, 13ppg, 8rpg, 4apg, 2bpg, 42%shooting on 11 attempts per game
> *Superstar Bynum* 32mpg, 14ppg, 10rpg, 1apg, 1bpg, 54%shooting on 11 attempts per game.
> 
> _"Bynum never gets the ball"_ *Funny, looks like he got it just as much as Gasol in this years playoffs.*
> ...


Im sorry but why do you seem to be the 1 person who gets away with flaming

Get the **** out of here


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*



R-Star said:


> *Pau* 36mpg, 13ppg, 8rpg, 4apg, 2bpg, 42%shooting on 11 attempts per game
> *Superstar Bynum* 32mpg, 14ppg, 10rpg, 1apg, 1bpg, 54%shooting on 11 attempts per game.
> 
> _"Bynum never gets the ball"_ *Funny, looks like he got it just as much as Gasol in this years playoffs.*
> ...


You dont hurt anyone's feelings because you clearly didnt watch the games. 

One thing you might have noticed, is that in the regular season Pau was a 19/10 guy on 50%+ shooting. That is something you expect from him. When he gives you 13/8 on 42% that is a big difference. It is even more annoying when he has complete defensive lapses.

Your other points are meaningless too. There is more to "getting the ball" than shot attempts. If you can come back and give me some stats about total touches, that would make more sense.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*



elcap15 said:


> You dont hurt anyone's feelings because you clearly didnt watch the games.
> 
> One thing you might have noticed, is that in the regular season Pau was a 19/10 guy on 50%+ shooting. That is something you expect from him. When he gives you 13/8 on 42% that is a big difference. It is even more annoying when he has complete defensive lapses.
> 
> Your other points are meaningless too. There is more to "getting the ball" than shot attempts. If you can come back and give me some stats about total touches, that would make more sense.


Like what? Assists? Is that what you mean by touches?

And saying you expect more out of Pau is fine. You should. But when he gives you the same stats as Bynum and gets slammed and scape goated, and Bynum gets hyped up as the best young big man in the league by Laker fans, its downright pathetic.

And while I didn't see many regular season games, I've watched the playoffs. So the whole "didn't watch games" argument is ridiculous.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*



DaRizzle said:


> Im sorry but why do you seem to be the 1 person who gets away with flaming
> 
> Get the **** out of here


Posting statistical comparisons falls under flaming? Maybe you should read the rules little guy.

Classy post though.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*



R-Star said:


> Posting statistical comparisons falls under flaming? Maybe you should read the rules little guy.
> 
> Classy post though.


Im not gonna even bother discussing it with you...you are here just to piss people off and I know I have a much better grasp of the Lakers than you. I dont need to prove that to you


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*

It's asinine to have watched the playoffs and said bynum and pau played the same. Rstats comments about bynum should just be universally ignored. It's equally dumb to trade Pau because of one postseason, ignoring that he was the best or second best player in almost every series he's been in for the last 3 years. 

I know it's easy to fall to hyperbole, but none of you are fit to be GM's with your sell low buy high knee jerks.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*



DaRizzle said:


> Im not gonna even bother discussing it with you...you are here just to piss people off and I know I have a much better grasp of the Lakers than you. I dont need to prove that to your dumbass


:laugh: You sound like a spoiled little junior high kid. "I know more about them than you!" "I'm not talking to you!"

You're right. The stats I posted were a lie. Your personal opinion matters more than statistical data.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*



Jamel Irief said:


> It's asinine to have watched the playoffs and said bynum and pau played the same. Rstats comments about bynum should just be universally ignored. It's equally dumb to trade Pau because of one postseason, ignoring that he was the best or second best player in almost every series he's been in for the last 3 years.
> 
> I know it's easy to fall to hyperbole, but none of you are fit to be GM's with your sell low buy high knee jerks.


Yes, we should ignore my opinion on Bynum and instead listen to yours. The guy who said hes going to be a more offensive Ewing.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*

R-Star... you're trolling... tone it down please.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*

It doesn't fall under trolling to say Bynum is over rated and saying Pau shouldn't be taking all the blame. 

I will tone down the extra curricular areas of my posting though.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*



R-Star said:


> Yes, we should ignore my opinion on Bynum and instead listen to yours. The guy who said hes going to be a more offensive Ewing.


****ing liar. Show me where I said that.

You're the guy that said Bynum was a more injury prone haseem thabeet.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*

Odom and Bynum are the only tradeable pieces. Some people might say Pau, but I disagree. And I say that circumstantially, and not because I think he shot his value with this postseason (only fans will say that, the league still values him highly). Pau's contract and length is at the size where no rebuilding team would trade a star for him. And the Laker's wouldn't benefit from trading for expiring contracts either, since the team would still be over the cap. The only option would be to trade him to another contender and that's just not gonig to happen.

I wouldn't want to trade Pau away anyways. He's been too important since he's come to LA. The only way you trade him is if these off the court issues are unrepairable, and we don't know the details about them, so we can't assume they are.

As for Odom, I think you swing him to get someone like Aaron Brooks whose value is lower than it should be. You get him in a sign and trade where he's making about $9m/year and you get athletic, younger, a solid PG, and someone who can shoot from 3. Jared Dudley could also be included in the S&T.

Then with the MLE target a SF. Caron Butler and Wilson Chandler are dream signings that wouldn't happen. So, I'd say go after Thaddeus Young, but he would most likely be resigned for the MLE by Philly, option 2 should be Afflalo and I would consider giving the full MLE to players like JR Smith, Jamal Crawford, and Barbosa.

The Dwight for Bynum talk is also pretty delusional. It would require two things...1 Orlando to decide their team needs a complete overhaul and 2 Dwight to buy into coming to LA and only LA. And even then you'd need to take on a bad contract. It would have to be something like Dwight and Turkoglu for Bynum, Luke (who has 1 year less than Turkoglu and makes half as much...which would give Orlando 10 million more in cap room for the summer of 2012), and 2 first round picks. Like I said though, this isn't happening.

TL;DR: Odom for Books & Dudley. MLE on a SF or a shooter.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*



R-Star said:


> :laugh: You sound like a spoiled little junior high kid. *"I know more about them than you!" "I'm not talking to you!"*
> 
> You're right. The stats I posted were a lie. Your personal opinion matters more than statistical data.


Truth hurts...you're obviously trolling, and obviously gonna hate anyways so why bother.

Ill just say one thing...Roles. Bynum was getting his while being an ignored #3 option. Pau was getting his while having all the chances in the world as #2.

In game 3 the Lakers as a whole gave Bynum the opportunity for 38 minutes and he beasted, problem is the game is 48min and they totally ignored him for the last 10min.

Maybe if your alcoholic ass wasnt so drunk during the games you could speak more intelligently about the topic....but you are just a trolling drunk so why bother


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*



Jamel Irief said:


> ****ing liar. Show me where I said that.
> 
> You're the guy that said Bynum was a more injury prone haseem thabeet.


Pretty sure I've never even typed the name Hasheem Thabeet on this forum before, so no.

And I'm going off of Rawse for you saying Bynum will be a more offensive Patty Ewing. Even if you didn't say that, its quite obvious you overrate him. 

I think hes a decent(not great) center who is injury prone.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*



DaRizzle said:


> Truth hurts...you're obviously trolling, and obviously gonna hate anyways so why bother.
> 
> Ill just say one thing...Roles. Bynum was getting his while being an ignored #3 option. Pau was getting his while having all the chances in the world as #2.
> 
> ...


I'm the one coming off unintelligent? That's rich. 

Man oh man, do I ever wish I could bring up 1 game as proof that Bynum isn't the greatest, because you seem to think it works that way.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*



R-Star said:


> I'm the one coming off unintelligent? That's rich.
> 
> Man oh man, do I ever wish I could bring up 1 game as proof that Bynum isn't the greatest, because you seem to think it works that way.


dude you talk about the series...now I mention a game within the series where the Lakers took advantage of Bynum....and now you knock me for using a game within the series as reference. When did I ever say anything about Bynum and greatness here? 

like I said...get the **** outta here drunk troll


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*

Oh, and the "beasting" he did? 21 and 10 on 37 minutes played. He tied Kobe and Odom for most shots taken. 21 and 10 with no blocks and 5 fouls is beasting? 21 and 10 is the average you expect from a franchise bigman. The average. You don't call the "beasting", its a good game. And that's your example of why Bynum is so great?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*



R-Star said:


> Pretty sure I've never even typed the name Hasheem Thabeet on this forum before, so no.
> 
> And I'm going off of Rawse for you saying Bynum will be a more offensive Patty Ewing. Even if you didn't say that, its quite obvious you overrate him.
> 
> I think hes a decent(not great) center who is injury prone.


Not only am I 100% sure I never posted Bynum and Ewing in the same poat prior to this one, but I'm also sure rawse never said I did. I know the thread you are referring to, and if you took rawse mocking hb as him saying I called Bynum better than Ewing than that showcases your reading skills that famously lead you to confuse mayo and melo.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*



DaRizzle said:


> dude you talk about the series...now I mention a game within the series where the Lakers took advantage of Bynum....and now you knock me for using a game within the series as reference. When did I ever say anything about Bynum and greatness here?
> 
> like I said...get the **** outta here drunk troll


I'm at work. So yea..... not really all that drunk. I am laughing quite a bit though.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*



Jamel Irief said:


> Not only am I 100% sure I never posted Bynum and Ewing in the same poat prior to this one, but I'm also sure rawse never said I did. I know the thread you are referring to, and if you took rawse mocking hb as him saying I called Bynum better than Ewing than that showcases your reading skills that famously lead you to confuse mayo and melo.


So you say "I'm sure rawse never said I did." and then "except for when he said I called Bynum better than Ewing", which is pretty much the epitome of contradiction is it not?

And as I said, it was used as an example of how much of a Bynum homer you are.

Do better next time ok slugger?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*

Stats sure tell the whole story 

...and congrats on being a functioning alcoholic


congrats for sucking me into your trolling, goodbye


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*



R-Star said:


> So you say "I'm sure rawse never said I did." and then "except for when he said I called Bynum better than Ewing", which is pretty much the epitome of contradiction is it not?
> 
> And as I said, it was used as an example of how much of a Bynum homer you are.
> 
> Do better next time ok slugger?


Rawse never said I said that. I never said he said it. 

Learn how to read American English.

So not only did I never say Bynum was better than Ewing, rawse didn't either. Im going off dre saying you said thabeet was better than bynum. Hey let's post stats and make **** up to support our arguments!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*



Jamel Irief said:


> It's asinine to have watched the playoffs and said bynum and pau played the same. Rstats comments about bynum should just be universally ignored. It's equally dumb to trade Pau because of one postseason, ignoring that he was the best or second best player in almost every series he's been in for the last 3 years.
> 
> I know it's easy to fall to hyperbole, but none of you are fit to be GM's with your sell low buy high knee jerks.


well I agree not about Pau being the best player in any given series but about the notion that we should be trading Gasol because of one horrible playoffs. 

I think Magic's comments are stupid and over the top about blowing up nthe team that he shoulda been slammed in the media for it. 

In 1990 after the Lakers lost to the Suns in a huge upset those Lakers didn't blow up the team they stayed pat played better and made the Finals the very next season. 

I think we could use a dead eye shooter and another wing athlete or pg with some quicks but not to panic and overreact because the season ended badly when in fact the season was played poorly all around.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*



DaRizzle said:


> Stats sure tell the whole story
> 
> ...and congrats on being a functioning alcoholic
> 
> ...


*"He doesn't agree with me! Hes a troll! Hes a troll! Mods mods! Enforce the forum rules on this ****ing Canadian piece of **** alcoholic!"*

Again, I'm enjoying the contradiction. I hope they let you post with me all day skippy, I'm quite enjoying myself.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*

You are so great R-Star. You sure showed us Lakers fans.

There is no contradiction since Im in my rightful place....now go to the Raptors forum and stay there


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*



DaRizzle said:


> Stats sure tell the whole story
> 
> ...and congrats on being a functioning alcoholic
> 
> ...


I think his reading skills here prove he isn't a functioning one.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*



Jamel Irief said:


> Rawse never said I said that. I never said he said it.
> 
> Learn how to read American English.
> 
> So not only did I never say Bynum was better than Ewing, rawse didn't either. Im going off dre saying you said thabeet was better than bynum. Hey let's post stats and make **** up to support our arguments!





Jamel Irief said:


> HB, can you get on the Tyson Chandler bandwagon please? Don't you think he's the best defensive center in the league? Isn't he better than Blake Griffin? Any articles you want to link saying he should of been an all-star?





Rawse in Response making fun of you said:


> HB, can you believe how healthy Andrew Bynum is right now? I think he's over all those fluke injuries, don't you? Now he can move on with his career and become a bigger, better Patrick Ewing. Right?


And the link: http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-playoffs-2011/457008-best-pf-league-4.html#post6570894

:laugh:

As I said, it doesn't even matter seeing as how it was used as an example of how much of a Bynum homer you are, but wow. Probably shouldn't have run your mouth so hard on this one eh?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*



DaRizzle said:


> You are so great R-Star. You sure showed us Lakers fans.
> 
> There is no contradiction since Im in my rightful place....now go to the Raptors forum and stay there


I'm actually a Pacers fan who was cheering for the Lakers in the playoffs once they were knocked out. Thanks for taking interest though. 

_*Insert "well the Pacers suck" post here_. Yep, that sure helped you prove how great Bynum is, the Pacers suck. There, I saved us both some time.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*



R-Star said:


> And the link: http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-playoffs-2011/457008-best-pf-league-4.html#post6570894
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> As I said, it doesn't even matter seeing as how it was used as an example of how much of a Bynum homer you are, but wow. Probably shouldn't have run your mouth so hard on this one eh?


He's making fun of hb. I've never came close to saying anything on that level about Bynum. The whole premise of that thread was people hb hypes fail. Notice how you had to add stuff on bold, as if your ignorant mayo/melo level comprehensions were facts :laughing: .You're clueless.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*



Jamel Irief said:


> He's making fun of hb. You're clueless.


Actually, its a joke towards you and how you overrate Bynum. I'm not sure if you're pretending to be that dense, or actually are. 

I honestly hope you're pretending. Otherwise that's just sad. Hes....what? Making fun of HB for overrating Bynum even though HB has never done that? Or..... quoting your post making fun of HB overrating Chandler and turning it around on you and your ridiculous Bynum homerism?

Hmmmmm..... lets all think on this one for a little bit.


Lambs to the slaughter.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*

Im sure glad Rstar is taking over this thread


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*



R-Star said:


> I'm actually a Pacers fan who was cheering for the Lakers in the playoffs once they were knocked out. Thanks for taking interest though.
> 
> _*Insert "well the Pacers suck" post here_. Yep, that sure helped you prove how great Bynum is, the Pacers suck. There, I saved us both some time.


Nobody gives a **** about the pacers, including you. You don't even follow basketball. 

Go back to ebb.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*

And to drop the whole "hes trying to get us mad! No posters in the Lakers forum who aren't Laker fans!" argument, I like the Lakers. Its been long enough for me to get over what they did to poor Reggie and the Pacers in the Finals. 

My thoughts are the Kobe isn't getting any younger, and that this current team isn't going to get any better. You need to make some trades. Bynums value will never be higher, and people seem to forget his play or lack there of in previous playoffs. Last year he supposedly wasn't 100%, which is BS if you ask me, the year before it was.... and so on. The guy is injury prone. Injury prone young big men are something to be warry about, ask Greg Oden and Yao Ming to give you some examples.

If you could somehow package Bynum+ for Dwight, you do it. You do it and laugh once the phone is hung up. If you can do Bynum for something like Granger + Hibbert, you do that also if you can make send a bad salary back the other way. That's just an example, I wouldn't do that trade as a Pacers fan. 

This playoffs showed the days of Kobe putting a team on his back are fading. He needs more help, he needs more reliable weapons to pass to. Gasol was supposed to be that guy but had a terrible playoffs. Hopefully all this breakup garbage is what was the problem and he bounces back. When hes on hes one of the better big men in the game and a reliable option.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*



R-Star said:


> Actually, its a joke towards you and how you overrate Bynum. I'm not sure if you're pretending to be that dense, or actually are.
> 
> I honestly hope you're pretending. Otherwise that's just sad. Hes....what? Making fun of HB for overrating Bynum even though HB has never done that? Or..... quoting your post making fun of HB overrating Chandler and turning it around on you and your ridiculous Bynum homerism?
> 
> ...


Lol, you really can't comprehend. 

I wasn't mocking hb for overrating Chandler! Rawse said players hb hypes go down in flames. I asked hb to overrate Chandler so that he would suck. Rawse wanted hb to hype Bynum so that Bynum would suck. When he brought up James harden after, was rawse making fun of me to?

Moron. Where is that thread where Ron was talking about a iPad cover and you thought he was talking about an actual iPad?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*



DaRizzle said:


> Im sure glad Rstar is taking over this thread


I'd like to have geniun discussion about what the Lakers should do this offseason. You and Jamel would rather lose your temper when someone doesn't agree with your view on Bynum. That's your problem, not mine. If anyone in here is breaking forum rules, its the two of you with your personal attacks, which I have stayed away from out of respect for the mods and with a hope that this thread can stay open and have actual talk on it. 

The difference is, I'm adult enough to not run out and yell for mods when I'm losing a discussion.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*



Jamel Irief said:


> Lol, you really can't comprehend.
> 
> I wasn't mocking hb for overrating Chandler! Rawse said players hb hypes go down in flames. I asked hb to overrate Chandler so that he would suck. Rawse wanted hb to hype Bynum so that Bynum would suck. When he brought up James harden after, was rawse making fun of me to?
> 
> Moron. Where is that thread where Ron was talking about a iPad cover and you thought he was talking about an actual iPad?


I think if you type ipad into the search function, or hell, even go to the tech forum and search for it that may help you out. 

But yea, feel free to try to highjack and change the subject away from the Bynum and Gasol stats I posted.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*



R-Star said:


> I'd like to have geniun discussion about what the Lakers should do this offseason. You and Jamel would rather lose your temper when someone doesn't agree with your view on Bynum. That's your problem, not mine. If anyone in here is breaking forum rules, its the two of you with your personal attacks, which I have stayed away from out of respect for the mods and with a hope that this thread can stay open and have actual talk on it.
> 
> The difference is, I'm adult enough to not run out and yell for mods when I'm losing a discussion.


I get pretty pissed off when people attribute quotes to me I never made. Show me 5 posts I've made that drastically overrate Bynum? Only laker I regularly overrate is odom.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*

[/COLOR]


Jamel Irief said:


> Nobody gives a **** about the pacers, including you. You don't even follow basketball.
> 
> Go back to ebb.


You should go ahead and check what my last 200+ posts have been about.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*



R-Star said:


> I'd like to have geniun discussion about what the Lakers should do this offseason. You and Jamel would rather lose your temper when someone doesn't agree with your view on Bynum. That's your problem, not mine. If anyone in here is breaking forum rules, its the two of you with your personal attacks, which I have stayed away from out of respect for the mods and with a hope that this thread can stay open and have actual talk on it.
> 
> The difference is, I'm adult enough to not run out and yell for mods when I'm losing a discussion.


dont act like you dont have a history of being a total douche in the Lakers forums. Kepp pushing those buttons :whatever:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*



Jamel Irief said:


> I get pretty pissed off when people attribute quotes to me I never made. Show me 5 posts I've made that drastically overrate Bynum? Only laker I regularly overrate is odom.


Yea, pretty sure I'm not going through your post history broseph. Thanks for the offer though. I was sitting there for a second thinking "Really? Yea, maybe I'll take the next 45 minutes and....." 

Again, no. Thanks for the offer though.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*



DaRizzle said:


> dont act like you dont have a history of being a total douche in the Lakers forums. Kepp pushing those buttons :whatever:


The adults are going to talk some basketball ok? We'll play later. I promise.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*

Anyways Jamel, as fun as this bickering is, why not just tell me what _you_ think the Lakers should do this offseason? Getting all mad and grumpy and calling people names is great, but this thread isn't going to last much longer if you two keep throwing your tantrum.

You want anyone traded? Who's the target? Etc.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*



R-Star said:


> Yea, pretty sure I'm not going through your post history broseph. Thanks for the offer though. I was sitting there for a second thinking "Really? Yea, maybe I'll take the next 45 minutes and....."
> 
> Again, no. Thanks for the offer though.


I don't even like discussing Bynum here. He's too polarizing. He'll play great like he has and lakers fans are quoted saying they aren't sure if he should be traded for Dwight. He's hobbled and people want to call him worse than Kendrick Perkins.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*



Jamel Irief said:


> I don't even like discussing Bynum here. He's too polarizing. He'll play great like he has and lakers fans are quoted saying they aren't sure if he should be traded for Dwight. He's hobbled and people want to call him worse than Kendrick Perkins.


Bynum is what he is, a solid young big man. He throws up 20 and 10 in one game and yea, a huge chunk of Laker fans say they wouldn't trade him for Howard. He misses a large number of games and you have guys like me saying "Hes made of glass! Trade him!" You're right, pretty wide margin to work with here. The thing is I don't think hes bad. If I knew he'd stay healthy I'd love to have the guy on my team, but he has a very, very checkered past health wise. When it comes to big men, that should be about the biggest red flag you can wave. 

I'd quietly shop him while his value is high. No GM is going to diminish what he would have orginally offered because of some stupid cheap shot, and even if they did who cares, just hang up the phone. The point is trade him while his value is high, and while hes healthy. 

That's my take on it anyways. And anyone whos going to sit there and get angry about that, just sit there for a second and consider the following. If you read on ESPN tomorrow that Bynum injured his knee practicing, would you be surprised? I'm not asking if you'd be angry, but would you sit there and think "no way!". The answer to that is pretty clear.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=4xmg2ex


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*

:lol:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*

Gasol wasn't the only reason Lakers lost, and he's not getting traded.

Dwight Howard is a pipe dream. Just like when we wanted Kirk Hinrich few years back.

Definitely need an upgrade at PG position as mentioned in this thread. Steve Blake was suppose to fill this gap but his confidence went down the toilet. It's hard to believe it. He used to tear Lakers up while playing with Portland. Barnes was never the same player after injury. Our bench wasn't deep as much we thought.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*



R-Star said:


> Like what? Assists? Is that what you mean by touches?
> 
> And saying you expect more out of Pau is fine. You should. But when he gives you the same stats as Bynum and gets slammed and scape goated, and Bynum gets hyped up as the best young big man in the league by Laker fans, its downright pathetic.
> 
> And while I didn't see many regular season games, I've watched the playoffs. So the whole "didn't watch games" argument is ridiculous.


Touches = the amount of times you physically get your hands on the ball durring offensive possessions, not including offensive rebounds.

Bynum was widely ignored on offense. The few times he did touch the ball he scored pretty easily. Pau on the other hand got the ball more often, and did less with it. Defensively, their impact on the game was an even larger difference.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*



R-Star said:


> I'd like to have geniun discussion about what the Lakers should do this offseason. You and Jamel would rather lose your temper when someone doesn't agree with your view on Bynum. That's your problem, not mine. If anyone in here is breaking forum rules, its the two of you with your personal attacks, which I have stayed away from out of respect for the mods and with a hope that this thread can stay open and have actual talk on it.
> 
> The difference is, I'm adult enough to not run out and yell for mods when I'm losing a discussion.


If that is true, why use inflamatory language, generalize the entire Laker fanbase and make statements that nobody said? 

You say things like Laker fans look to Bynum to be the savior of the franchise and how we wouldnt trade him for Howard. Then you use words to describe posters as idiots or pathetic. How would you expect someone to react to that? I think there has only been one poster here who said he wants Pau traded. The day after a disappointing 2nd round elimination I think that qualifies as being pretty level headed.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*

Bottom line is it doesn't benefit the lakers to trade Pau unless they are getting a player who is flat out better than the one that's worn gold for 3.5 years (minus this years playoffs). The only player who fits that bill that is somewhat available is Howard, and he's probably not budging. So Pau will be a laker next year.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*



R-Star said:


> I'm at work. So yea..... not really all that drunk. I am laughing quite a bit though.


Reading posts from a sober R-Star is like coming across Chris Rock in a strip joint just to hear him giving you lectures about the virtues of sexual abstinence (sp?)...


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*

This Lakers roster obviously needs some retooling.

We're at a point where Kobe's greatness can't outweigh the obvious hole at point guard. Fisher hasn't been effective since '08, and he's been getting signifigantly worse every year. Blake was supposed to be our savior in that he could take over the starting spot, not turn the ball over, hit open shots, and play solid D. He has done none of those. He is a gigantic disappointment. Brown is too ****ing stupid to run the point at any kind of high level. He makes sweet highlights every couple of games but that's essentially it. I have a higher basketball IQ than this guy.

It'd be ideal if we oculd make a run at someone like Aaron Brooks or something, but that's not really likely. Luckily for us, I'm not the GM. Make something happen Mitch, we really need it.

The other position that desperately needs an upgrade his the small forward. This is coming from a huge Ronnie Postal fan, but he sucks. He's lost nearly all of his athleticism and has never played particuraly well off of the basketball. His defensive skills have diminished with his slowing down and he's simply not a player that can start on a championship team any more. I know he was huge for our run in 2010, but I'm really missing Ariza right now. He'd be the perfect fit for this team at this point, oh well. We need to start looking at people like Iggy, Granger, Young, or even Chandler if the Nuggets realize they're going nowhere. Maybe we could package Odom and an expiring for one of them plus someone who can run a semblance of an offense.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*



Knicks4life said:


> The Lakers should consider trying to get Lou Williams & Iguodala from the Sixers.


That actually would help us out a lot...but I don't think we have the assets to pull it off.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*

:argue: What's the topic of this thread again???


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*



PauloCatarino said:


> Reading posts from a sober R-Star is like coming across Chris Rock in a strip joint just to hear him giving you lectures about the virtues of sexual abstinence (sp?)...


I'm drinking now if that counts for anything.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

:laugh:


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

I don't really get the blow it up talk. Kobe and Fish are locks to come back. Unless you can package a guy like Ron, Blake, or Walton with Bynum/Pau/Odom it is going to be very tough to get rid of them. And while I could see Odom being dealt, Gasol and Bynum will only go out for someone like Howard.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

"And anally rape him like that women in Denver"

"He didn't rape her, he made love to her." 

So wrong.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:laugh: at the Hitler video.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

List of the top 25 free agents

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...1-power-ranking-the-25-best-available-players


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Full list: http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?page=FreeAgents-10-11


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Ok, the seaon is a wrap, what moves should be made?*



R-Star said:


> *Pau* 36mpg, 13ppg, 8rpg, 4apg, 2bpg, 42%shooting on 11 attempts per game
> *Superstar Bynum* 32mpg, 14ppg, 10rpg, 1apg, 1bpg, 54%shooting on 11 attempts per game.
> 
> _"Bynum never gets the ball"_ *Funny, looks like he got it just as much as Gasol in this years playoffs.*
> ...


Bynum shot 12% better than Gasol...you're ignoring your own facts.

Have you seen the stats on Gasol's defense? If you watched the Lakers at all, you'd know that he was even worse on D than he was on offense. Bynum, on the other hand, was at least a defensive force against New Orleans. He also did more against the Mavs defensively than Gasol even got close to. You're also ignoring the fact that Gasol basically single-handedly lost Game 1 by fouling Dirk on the inbound pass, then losing the ball when the Lakers had a chance to take the lead with 8.8 seconds left.

Did you see Dirk's numbers against Gasol for the series? He shot 75%. That's absurd.

The stats prove our point. Gasol was the reason the Lakers lost. Get over yourself.


----------

